# Solid Blue Chip Stocks for 2015?



## Blush (Jan 9, 2014)

What are some solid blue chip stocks I could invest in this year? 

Tks


----------



## 6811 (Jan 1, 2013)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...ove-the-two-minute-portfolio/article16282259/


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showt...tried-this-2MP-ongoing-from-86-by-morningstar


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

If you look at US market, check dividend chapmions at dripinvesting.org


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

U.S.:
http://www.topyields.nl/Top-dividend-yields-of-Dividend-Aristocrats.php

Canada:
Most of XIU:
https://www.blackrock.com/ca/individual/en-ca/products/239832/ishares-sptsx-60-index-etf


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

My Own Advisor said:


> U.S.:
> http://www.topyields.nl/Top-dividend-yields-of-Dividend-Aristocrats.php


sheesh, look at those p/e's 

everything i want to buy is apparently being wanted to buy by everyone else :-(

i keep waiting for the staples to finally give up the ghost so i can buy more

you could probably put every penny you had into about 10 of those and never look back


----------



## dime (Jun 20, 2013)

Here's the current top 10 lists from ScotiaMcLeod Portfolio Advisory Group for you:


Canadian http://beltramewealthmanagement.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Top-10-Canada-2015-Final.pdf 
US http://beltramewealthmanagement.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Top-10-US-2015-Final.pdf


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

LOL fatcat.

Yes, some U.S. P/Es are high.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i have been trying to decide for months whether to buy MCD
i can see arguments on both sides

they get very low marks for the quality of their food especially versus the newer smaller chains
some of their stores are just plain dated and even dirty
the last hamburger i had there was awful

on the other they are a dividend machine with great real estate, experience, cash, a low payout
they are the big gorilla

lately i am thinking that their relatively poor food quality really isn't a problem
maybe people go there for reasons other than the best hamburger

i just can't pull the trigger

fantastic yield



> Here's the current top 10 lists from ScotiaMcLeod Portfolio Advisory Group for you:
> 
> 
> Canadian http://beltramewealthmanagement.com/...2015-Final.pdf
> US http://beltramewealthmanagement.com/...2015-Final.pdf


thanks for that


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Mcd is a play on low income people
There is a lot of low income people in the united states and Canada
They go there because Of the value meals
Over half that segment doesn't even have the ware with all to shop let alone cook(life skills)
That's my take on mcd
Core customers-they ain't worried about their cholesterol and restaurant expierenence


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

MCD's been having a lot of problems lately, including food contamination, some bad P/R, lower same store sales YoY, etc.
In the past, they have managed to weather several storms like the low-carb diet, "Supersize Me", etc.

But this time, it seems to be more fundamental in nature.

They are coming across as a tired, apathetic, anachronistic company.
Unless they make some revolutionary changes, they might continue trading sideways and slowly erode shareholder value & earnings.
Burger King did a smart thing by acquiring Timmys - MCD will have to find their own Timmys.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Mcd is a play on low income people
> There is a lot of low income people in the united states and Canada
> They go there because Of the value meals


Not only.... I work in East Mississauga and there are a lot of offices there... sometimes (pretty rare) I go to MCD on lunch break and always it full of office workers...some not only it, but have some mini-meetings there 
I have pretty modest MCD holding and may to add a little bit below $90


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Here is a brief article on the challenges facing MCD.

*Is the age of McDonald's over?*


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm personally not buying it and won't, regardless of price. I have no idea if "the end" is coming for MCD but by avoiding owning it directly in my portfolio I never have to worry about that.

Thanks for sharing the article.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i been reading and participating in some heated discussions over at seeking alpha about mickeys
its a hot topic right now
there are the bulls and the bears

i was agreeing with all the bears and you guys above but lately am thinking that perhaps they have the capacity to make a turn around
they have the assets and the real estate and the skill to do it

their breakfast segment is killing

i actually think that the quality of the burger, which is awful compared to upcoming competition, really doesn't matter, that people don't actually go the MCD for a great burger, they go for other reasons

i don't know, i am still on the sidelines
but love that yield


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

nice reference to the Canadian donut operation. lol


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

btw, imho MCD will be one of the first US "restaurants" in Cuba (like it was in CCCP in 1989)


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

gibor said:


> btw, imho MCD will be one of the first US "restaurants" in Cuba (like it was in CCCP in 1989)


I think it's a likely continuing story for MCD at least as it's one of the most American things after Coca Cola. As to the original question, I think it will be a good year for consumer goods, discretionary spending etc in the US with the boost from cheap gas. A little more money in everyone's pockets means new "things" we all need. In that regard, I wouldn't be surprised if Mr. Buffett has an excellent year again.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

The one thing that confuses me is the prized market of the coffee 'wars'
I have heard time and time again most people agree mcd has a high quality tasting coffee
It seems very popular amongst boomers and it is cheaper than hortons(not to mention likely quicker)
For the life if this is the case I just don't see it playing out(at least in my neighborhood)
There was a lot of talk and praise that mcd got it 'right' with the launch of Arabica coffee line and timmy's would feel the heat
Not sure if that is playing out in reality though.
of all the problems mcd is having the one bright spot is their coffee line I think


----------



## banjopete (Feb 4, 2014)

It's a stigma. Me personally I won't go to MCD, barely to Tim's except in a pinch, or road trip etc. Personal choice of course but I think the comment about demographics is right, that and we've all heard the stories of the burger in the glove box, that upon being found months later, still looked first day fresh. Ghost stories aside, I'm with mr. crump, they're fighting a stigma battle they don't seem to care to win. One of the best(worst) things going for them is their partnership with walmart but again is that a benefit or a curse?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

I'll be honest out of everything in my portfolio this one is the one I keep looking at and may cut ties as a shareholder
I have held for 4 yrs and I am up 13%(quite disappointing considering all things)
It is a good income stock though.
Ill prob give it some more time
I don't like cutting ties but it really has been a disappointment
(it had a great run prior in the first decade of 2000's)


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

banjopete said:


> I think it's a likely continuing story for MCD at least as it's one of the most American things after Coca Cola. As to the original question, I think it will be a good year for consumer goods, discretionary spending etc in the US with the boost from cheap gas. A little more money in everyone's pockets means new "things" we all need. In that regard, I wouldn't be surprised if Mr. Buffett has an excellent year again.


of course, he famously owns dairy-queen :smilet-digitalpoint 

donald, i agree, mickeys makes very good coffee, i was surprised how good it is ... their breakfast segment is very healthy ... they are certainly stalled, it is a question of whether and how they can turn things around ... if it drops into the mid-80's it will be yielding almost 4% and that might be worth the risk


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

MCD drive thru's are always busy unlike BK,Carls Jr,...Wendy's is always deserted...easy research. If In n Out ever goes public buy buy buy. 

On another note I have just arrived at San Diego via Las Vegas,Dallas, Miami, New Orleans Las Vegas....Cracker Barrel CBRL.N restaurants are jammed full everywhere....insane. I tried the food it was so so but they are printing money at all the locations I drove by. A feeding frenzy reminding me of Costco shoppers.

Anyway my blue chip pick for 2015 is the same as the last few years...BCE.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

FTS and TD for me .


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

NA and LB are looking great price wise.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

In terms of what I already own I would say CNR standout and maybe QQQ.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

What a turn of events-112.63
expectations were so low going into earnings
Not sure if in did a 'turn' around is in the making but glad I have held on to my shares
Obviously this was a hated stock for multiple of reason and for good merit 
8% pop for mcd the other day
spilt my coffee taking a look the other day lol
Is anybody have any fresh thoughts about mcd going forward
working its way out of the past mess they were in?


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

So take a look at Mcd-all time high's---pretty much up 25% in 2015(117.00 roughly)
There is a lesson here
even John Heinz's got it wrong and nearly every dividend blogger/media which makes sense looking back(no one on buy side)
Anybody think this sustainable?
It does seem apparent That Don Thompson might have been a big part of the problem and so far Easterbrook looks like a Key part


----------

